# Other Forums



## Josiah (Apr 11, 2015)

I didn't want to divert the Saying Goodbye thread from its original purpose, but I certainly heard an earful about other forums that are not as warm and fuzzy as SF. I'll admit I'm somewhat surprised. Most of the other forums I've had experience with have been health related groups some on FB some on Yahoo and a few stand alones. Without exception on every one of these forums people have been polite and exceedingly helpful. I can't say enough about the nice people I've encountered in the internet community that I have frequented.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 11, 2015)

Josiah said:


> ...Most of the other forums I've had experience with have been health related groups some on FB some on Yahoo and a few stand alones. Without exception on every one of these forums people have been polite and exceedingly helpful....



I think you answered your own question with "health related."  No politics or religion involved.    Not many people want to bash someone discussing (human) health problems.   Moderators would quash them if they did.  However animal health problems is a different story---I've belonged to both goat and cat health forums.  There are always the two camps---animals are like people, or, animals are just animals. Even those can get nasty at times, too.


----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2015)

I've met some really nasty people at online forums. Members here are some of the nicest anywhere.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 12, 2015)

There ARE no other _real_ forums on the 'Net beside SeniorForums.

It's just an NSA plot ...


----------



## Laurie (Apr 12, 2015)

Some take "moderate views" too far though.

I was once warned off on another forum for calling a public figure, with a history of racist remarks, a redneck!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 12, 2015)

I've been on a lot of forums beginning in 1997. Love this one!  Of course hot topics like politics, guns, even religion will not always seem 'friendly'.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 12, 2015)

I came to this Forum looking more for Senior Related topics..If I wanted Politics/Religion/News I would watch the television or search for those types of forums!!

I have been told to ignore Threads that I wish not to participate in, but that is getting harder and harder as members are filling up the boards with these topics I can relate to those who will be leaving..I foresee it getting worse as the elections come closer.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I've been on a lot of forums beginning in 1997. Love this one!  Of course hot topics like politics, guns, even religion will not always seem 'friendly'.



I agree, Annie, but that being said...these subjects are part of life.  They are very controversial, but at the same time they are important and effect our daily lives and should be discussed.  I don't think any subject should be banned, how else are we to learn if we can't talk about whats going on.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 12, 2015)

I understand your point Ken and I hope it doesn't come to that. There was talk a while back about restructuring the Forums to further separate out the political stuff. Perhaps that should be looked into again. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I agree, Annie, but that being said...these subjects are part of life.  They are very controversial, but at the same time they are important and effect our daily lives and should be discussed.  I don't think any subject should be banned, how else are we to learn if we can't talk about whats going on.



I totally agree with you jackie, no discussion forum can survive with just games, and talk about gardening and puppies..


----------



## Robusta (Apr 12, 2015)

I do not believe that there is a "friendly" internet forum.  I am on one forum that people are attacked because of the brand of truck they choose.another one where your wife and kids are called name do to your choice of boats.
 Fuggetiboutit a far as politics are concerned. I am a blue dog Democrat,I would probably be republican if it wasn't for the nutcase tea bagger faction. However I find the far left just as bad with not allowing the other side to have a say.
 Every election cycle I have to hold my nose and vote D against my self interests just because I perceive less damage from them than the right!


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I totally agree with you jackie, no discussion forum can survive with just games, and talk about gardening and puppies..



I agree hollydolly and jackie, but politics and religion, can at times bring out a lot of defensive anger and without a team of strict moderators, things can quickly get out of control. I belonged to group many years ago, where these subjects were rigorously banned, and I feel it suffered because of it, in this case though the supervisor was a control freak, and would kick you off if you didn't post regularly, it eventually collapsed.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

Merlin I have seen virtual blood shed on forums where politics and religion has been discussed, I've also been a member of forum where the discussions were so stifled by the Mods that people felt they couldn't hold a normal debate without being jumped on from high and having posts removed and being threatened with bannings...no free speech at all.

On this forum there's no need for super strict moderation as SB and Matrix I'm sure can testify because there's nothing really very offensive posted here posters tend to always attack the topic which as it should be, instead of making personal attacks as occurs  on other forums..

That said I agree with Robusta...on several forums of which I am or have been a member appalling personal attacks are meted out to people for the most innocuous reasons, bullying big style.. and sometimes by a whole clique...and if the clique are friends with the moderators then the bullies are  the ones who are protected by and large, and the bullied are hung out to dry..appalling!!


----------



## jujube (Apr 12, 2015)

I love it here; this is my all-time favorite forum.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 12, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I agree, Annie, but that being said...these subjects are part of life.  They are very controversial, but at the same time they are important and effect our daily lives and should be discussed.  I don't think any subject should be banned, how else are we to learn if we can't talk about whats going on.



No, wasn't suggesting they should be banned.  I was referring to the other thread where someone said this forum wasn't very friendly and I'm sure that directly had to do with a certain discussion on religion.  If anyone here doesn't want to talk about those topics, that's fine.  Those that do, can.


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I came to this Forum looking more for Senior Related topics..If I wanted Politics/Religion/News I would watch the television or search for those types of forums!!
> 
> I have been told to ignore Threads that I wish not to participate in, but that is getting harder and harder as members are filling up the boards with these topics I can relate to those who will be leaving..I foresee it getting worse as the elections come closer.




Well Ken, you're safe from me !  I pretty much stay away from the USA's home politics whether close to or far from election date!


As for this forum, I really appreciate being able to express some of my ideas here and find that most folks here are pretty good about sharing their ideas or listening to others ideas.  I also think that the folks here, by and large are really great about 'policing' their own language and attitudes so the moderators don't seem to have a lot to do.  And where I'm not interested in some of the topics there are always loads of others to participate in.

Yep, nice forum, loads of nice people!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

jujube said:


> I love it here; this is my all-time favorite forum.



Mine too jujube !


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> No, wasn't suggesting they should be banned.  I was referring to the other thread where someone said this forum wasn't very friendly and I'm sure that directly had to do with a certain discussion on religion.  If anyone here doesn't want to talk about those topics, that's fine.  Those that do, can.



No, I understand, I did not mean to suggest that you said they should be banned.....just saying 'in general'.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 12, 2015)

I was on a seniors forum before this one for less than 3 weeks I think!  It was UK based so almost everyone lived here.  A discussion on the Scottish independence referendum last year turned really nasty, and one woman was totally outraged because I, an American, was allowed to vote.  I'm also a UK citizen and I live in Scotland so was of course entitled to vote.  A few others took my side pointing out that I had lived in Scotland for 14 years as an adult, while the 16 year olds who were being allowed to vote had lived here for a just wee bit longer but as children!  Anyway, I just quit the forum.  Too many bad feelings. 

I like the mix here of Americans and Canadians and British and Australians.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 12, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> No, I understand, I did not mean to suggest that you said they should be banned.....just saying 'in general'.



Okay.  Gotcha.    Wasn't sure if I was misunderstood.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

Personally I think the biggest trouble causers on here are Me and you Annie, I think we should Ban ourselves, we're nothing but trouble.. :hit:


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't know but this forum lately are taking the route of same old subjects just about every month, I still come here hoping for some new subjects to chat about but not as often.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Personally I think the biggest trouble causers on here are Me and you Annie, I think we should Ban ourselves, we're nothing but trouble.. :hit:



You two are the heart and soul of SF. Without you the rest of us would shrivel up and disappear.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 12, 2015)

The Best forums are those where the participants are able to communicate in an Adult Manner.  Subjects like politics and religion are always controversial, and It only takes one or two people who can only respond to others thoughts and opinions with sarcasm and personal insults to reduce the effectiveness of such discussions.  It has been my experience that those who rely on "snappy comebacks" are usually the least informed.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Personally I think the biggest trouble causers on here are Me and you Annie, I think we should Ban ourselves, we're nothing but trouble.. :hit:



Aye, but some people here like troublemakers!  Right!?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 12, 2015)

Josiah said:


> You two are the heart and soul of SF. Without you the rest of us would shrivel up and disappear.



Why, thank you, Josiah!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

Josiah said:


> You two are the heart and soul of SF. Without you the rest of us would shrivel up and disappear.



awww what a lovely thing to say...bless you :wiggle:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> I don't know but this forum lately are taking the route of same old subjects just about every month, I still come here hoping for some new subjects to chat about but not as often.



Happens on every forum Davey...if you want new subjects, then by all means start some..


----------



## AprilT (Apr 12, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I came to this Forum looking more for Senior Related topics..If I wanted Politics/Religion/News I would watch the television or search for those types of forums!!
> 
> I have been told to ignore Threads that I wish not to participate in, but that is getting harder and harder as members are filling up the boards with these topics I can relate to those who will be leaving..I foresee it getting worse as the elections come closer.



Problem is, and this isn't directed at you, Ken, sometimes those that huff and puff and exit with theatrics are the ones starting the threads or stirring the pot, did you not notice the final words about coming back to see the hot button topics and who is attacking whom as if that were their primary interest in the first place.  This place is way less political and fraught with less controversy than most places, the problem for some is that, they want that, but, don't want to be called out on it when they are the cause of it.  

Can't handle the fire, don't light the match.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 12, 2015)

I agree with you, April. Also, what is wrong with snappy comments in moderation? It can help to cut the tension and lighten the mood. Girls just like to have fun! Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 12, 2015)

Annie, and Holly, I concur wholeheartedly, you are very bad girls, and I am trying to be just like you!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, and Holly, I concur wholeheartedly, you are very bad girls, and I am trying to be just like you!



Compared to us Shali...you're a veritable angel...you're wayyy too innocent to be in our company we'd only corrupt your mind.. :wink:


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2015)

I for one love the freedom afforded to us here to deal in all subjects including politics and religion.  To deny us the opportunity to fill out the spectrum here with all subjects would be dishonest.  These subjects are part of our lives and if in discussing them we become a little heated, that is only a reflection of our passion on the subject.  We are resilient and can have differences of opinion without actual heavy name calling or, worse yet, threats.  In order for this forum to enjoy the honesty that expressing oneself brings it must afford the platform to do so.  The moderation here is fair and should one step over the line in the eyes of administration, they deal with it.  If politics and religion make you uncomfortable, you should avoid those discussions but to suggest no one should post on those subjects is immature and reflect lack of respect for others desires here.


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> I don't know but this forum lately are taking the route of same old subjects just about every month, I still come here hoping for some new subjects to chat about but not as often.





Hey, you have a 'New Thread' button on your screen too Davey.  Time to get busy perusing the 'net' for new topics.


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Aye, but some people here like troublemakers!  Right!?





One could almost call them the 'seasoning of life'!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

Excellent Post Jim, I totally agree


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Excellent Post Jim, I totally agree



Yes I second that, I haven't come across any bitter attacks here and all seems to be fair and balanced, but I am a newcomer, so what do I know. 
I personally don't have any opinions on religion as I feel its each to their own, and the political systems we all have, seem to be completely broken to me, so I can't really think of anything useful to discuss, apart from changing them completely, but I have no idea what to replace them with, so I guess though its a cop out, I will see what the younger folk come up with.


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

merlin said:


> ...... I will see what the younger folk come up with.




Maybe they will have to wait until the old political dinosaur's die off in order to get that new thing going.


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

Debby said:


> Maybe they will have to wait until the old political dinosaur's die off in order to get that new thing going.



I guess you are probably right, they are so deeply entrenched and from what I read a lot are psychopathic by nature, so what chance do the rest of us have in removing them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 12, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, and Holly, I concur wholeheartedly, you are very bad girls, and I am trying to be just like you!



Stick with us kiddo, we'll teach you how to be bad!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you Annie. I sit at your feet, taking notes. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 12, 2015)

Debby said:


> One could almost call them the 'seasoning of life'!



Aye!  Hot and spicy, that's us!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2015)

I feel I shouldn't be watching but.....:wink:


----------



## Kitties (Apr 12, 2015)

A couple of vegetarian/vegan forums I've been on can be kind of nasty. One in particular. I find one very pretentious and probably a lot of younger people. The attitude seems to be, I do it this way and I know everything. I go to the one from time to time. Mostly to put in another view point or if someone is getting attacked like I did, I'd probably add an opposing view point.

After leaving the one forum for good I searched for over 50 forums and found this one.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 12, 2015)

Was anyone here on the Eons baby boomer forum that went bust?


----------



## Josiah (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm sorry, I know that I'm tone deaf on these matters, but I don't understand all you women bragging about being bad. What sort of badness do you endeavor to practice?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

Kitties said:


> A couple of vegetarian/vegan forums I've been on can be kind of nasty. One in particular. I find one very pretentious and probably a lot of younger people. The attitude seems to be, I do it this way and I know everything. I go to the one from time to time. Mostly to put in another view point or if someone is getting attacked like I did, I'd probably add an opposing view point.
> 
> After leaving the one forum for good I searched for over 50 forums and found this one.



...and we're very glad to have you kitties..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I'm sorry, I know that I'm tone deaf on these matters, but I don't understand all you women bragging about being bad. What sort of badness do you endeavor to practice?




Just joshin' Josiah.. I dunno about the other gals, but I'm a good girl really....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Was anyone here on the Eons baby boomer forum that went bust?



Nope never even heard of it..


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

Kitties said:


> A couple of vegetarian/vegan forums I've been on can be kind of nasty. One in particular. I find one very pretentious and probably a lot of younger people. The attitude seems to be, I do it this way and I know everything. I go to the one from time to time. Mostly to put in another view point or if someone is getting attacked like I did, I'd probably add an opposing view point.
> 
> After leaving the one forum for good I searched for over 50 forums and found this one.




You know how it is with young folks Kitties.  Youthful arrogance until they finally get old and we know better.


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I'm sorry, I know that I'm tone deaf on these matters, but I don't understand all you women bragging about being bad. What sort of badness do you endeavor to practice?




Don't worry Josiah, if you stick with me, you'll be safe from all those ladies with red hair and nails and blondes and spicy, hot colours, who are delightful but so frisky for their age (tsk, tsk, tsk!)......I'm more like safe, boring plaid.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 12, 2015)

Josiah, the more the 'bad girls' say the more you can be sure that they never do anything bad at all!


----------



## Josiah (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you, I'm greatly relieved.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 12, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Josiah, the more the 'bad girls' say the more you can be sure that they never do anything bad at all!



So is it, "Girls Just Wanna be Bad" then?


----------



## Cookie (Apr 12, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Thank you, I'm greatly relieved.



But I wouldn't relax too much, the night is still young.  LOL


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 12, 2015)

Speak for yourselves, ladies, some of us love to play, whatever that may entail, and why would anyone find that uncomfortable? We are not our mothers or,grandmothers. Perhaps a not so quiet revolution is taking place around the idea of what aging means to this generation of women. I am not prepare to .  abdicate my femininity to appease stereotypical attitudes of what constitutes appropriate behaviour for women of a certain age. Granted gravity precludes the wearing of certain clothes, age  some others, but this woman will never wear old lady clothes, or give up enjoying whatever sexuality/sensuality that remains. Take a big bite out of life, ladies, it doesn't last forever! Be vibrant in whatever fashion works for you, and never let others dictate who you should be!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 12, 2015)

Shalimar, you are so right on!  Go for it. I'm with you here.  Old lady clothes?  Do they even have them anymore.  I wear the same kind of clothes my son's girlfriend wears and shop in the same shops women who are 40 years younger shop, and I don't care what anyone thinks of it.  The important thing really is to enjoy life and you are doing it ..... so am I, in whatever way I can.  The thing I was thinking today is that some of us are older seniors and some of us are younger seniors..... it really shouldn't matter..... your as young as you feel you want to be.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 12, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Speak for yourselves, ladies, some of us love to play, whatever that may entail, and why would anyone find that uncomfortable? We are not our mothers or,grandmothers. Perhaps a not so quiet revolution is taking place around the idea of what aging means to this generation of women. I am not prepare to .  abdicate my femininity to appease stereotypical attitudes of what constitutes appropriate behaviour for women of a certain age. Granted gravity precludes the wearing of certain clothes, age  some others, but this woman will never wear old lady clothes, or give up enjoying whatever sexuality/sensuality that remains. Take a big bite out of life, ladies, it doesn't last forever! Be vibrant in whatever fashion works for you, and never let others dictate who you should be!





Cookie said:


> Shalimar, you are so right on!  Go for it. I'm with you here.  Old lady clothes?  Do they even have them anymore.  I wear the same kind of clothes my son's girlfriend wears and shop in the same shops women who are 40 years younger shop, and I don't care what anyone thinks of it.  The important thing really is to enjoy life and you are doing it ..... so am I, in whatever way I can.  The thing I was thinking today is that some of us are older seniors and some of us are younger seniors..... it really shouldn't matter..... your as young as you feel you want to be.




:coolthumb::iagree:


----------



## Kadee (Apr 12, 2015)

Well I will just stick to playing " games" I often hear people complain about " Rubish" programs on a certain channel on TV and my answer useally is oh didn't your TV come with an off switch ?? Same with this great forum if you don't want to play politics stay away from those subjects, I think I mentioned when I first joined I was not interested in that type of subject, And I'm pretty sure most computers like TV s come with an off switch :devil::devil:Sorry all the devil made me do it


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 12, 2015)

I go away for TWO freakin' days...............................


----------



## Josiah (Apr 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I go away for TWO freakin' days...............................



Welcome back. I feel the need for a little political hijinks.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 12, 2015)

Josiah said:


> You two are the heart and soul of SF. Without you the rest of us would shrivel up and disappear.



I feel like quite the neophyte here because this is the only forum I've ever participated in and am enjoying every minute.  While I agree that Holly and AS are certainly a fun and integral part of it, there are so many others who make it what it is as well, including you, Josiah.  And as for the disagreements that crop up - I recently discovered the "ignore" feature.  What a wonderful thing!  Poof!  The thorn in your side disappears!  I just wish I had that ignore feature in some other areas of my life!


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 12, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I feel like quite the neophyte here because this is the only forum I've ever participated in and am enjoying every minute.  While I agree that Holly and AS are certainly a fun and integral part of it, there are so many others who make it what it is as well, including you, Josiah.  And as for the disagreements that crop up - I recently discovered the "ignore" feature.  What a wonderful thing!  Poof!  The thorn in your side disappears!  I just wish I had that ignore feature in some other areas of my life!



I love the ignore feature....  You are right.... Poof...  PIA gone..


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Happens on every forum Davey...if you want new subjects, then by all means start some..



Sound advice. I do try to introduce some novelty every so often.
You have to be prepared for it to sink like a stone, but try again anyway.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 13, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Sound advice. I do try to introduce some novelty every so often.
> You have to be prepared for it to sink like a stone, but try again anyway.



I agree.  You never know which topic will take off and which one will just lay there..  But if something interests you... post it and see what happens.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I feel like quite the neophyte here because this is the only forum I've ever participated in and am enjoying every minute.  *While I agree that Holly and AS are certainly a fun and integral part of it, there are so many others who make it what it is as well, including you, Josiah. * And as for the disagreements that crop up - I recently discovered the "ignore" feature.  What a wonderful thing!  Poof!  The thorn in your side disappears!  I just wish I had that ignore feature in some other areas of my life!



'Tis absolutely true it takes a whole barrel of sweet grapes to make a delicious wine..


----------



## oakapple (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes, it would be boring on here if we were all alike and thought the same things.There will always be like minded people on forums, and those you know who are very different to you as well.There are also cultural differences as we are all from different countries.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes, furriners add something to the equation, if a little strange at times...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, furriners add something to the equation, if a little strange at times...



I know ralphy but it's OK really,   we're all used to you now.. :cheers:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Good, but do you love me?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I know ralphy but it's OK really,   we're all used to you now.. :cheers:



LOL, true!  Oh wait....I'm calling an American furrin.  Hmmm


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Good, but do you love me?



I can promise you ralphy  I luuuurve you as much as I love the King... :wink:Ahuhuh


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> LOL, true!  Oh wait....I'm calling an American furrin.  Hmmm



Too late now...you can't take it back...you're one of us now  glass'opper..


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 13, 2015)

We love you, Ralphy, just as much as you love us....


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Too late now...you can't take it back...you're one of us now  glass'opper..



Actually I feel more Scottish than anything! And it surprises me when occasionally someone upon hearing me speak asks 'are you on holiday'?  Oh right, I forgot, I don't sound Scottish.  LOL!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 13, 2015)

We luuuuve you Ralphy boy!  :glitter-heart:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm beginning to feel the love!  Keep it coming!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Actually I feel more Scottish than anything! And it surprises me when occasionally someone upon hearing me speak asks 'are you on holiday'?  Oh right, I forgot, I don't sound Scottish.  LOL!




Actually try having it the other way round Annie...nothing takes you aback more than when you return to your own home country..and people ask you if you're on holiday?? *yikes*.. I
 am Scottish, I was born and raised Scottish...if I hear myself on the answerphone there's no question to my own ears that I have a Scottish accent, but without fail, when I visit Scotland, everyone asks me where I'd from and am I on holiday...clearly my Scottish accent has all but gone except to me 

It's funny because people ask me here in England where is my accent  from they'll often guess Australian or even Canadian..( but never do they guess Scottish)..when i tell them they say..''oh yes I can hear it now, but it's very soft''


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 13, 2015)

How could anyone confuse an Australian with a Scot? That is just bizarre.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2015)

Exactly.....but I wish I had a quid for every time they've said it..I could buy a trip to OZ.. 

That said..I moved to England when I was 19, then travelled and lived in many places  for the next few years as a Naval wife, and so my accent is a real Heinz 57.. I suppose that's what's made it hard to pin down


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Actually try having it the other way round Annie...nothing takes you aback more than when you return to your own home country..and people ask you if you're on holiday?? *yikes*.. I
> am Scottish, I was born and raised Scottish...if I hear myself on the answerphone there's no question to my own ears that I have a Scottish accent, but without fail, when I visit Scotland, everyone asks me where I'd from and am I on holiday...clearly my Scottish accent has all but gone except to me
> 
> It's funny because people ask me here in England where is my accent  from they'll often guess Australian or even Canadian..( but never do they guess Scottish)..when i tell them they say..''oh yes I can hear it now, but it's very soft''




My DH's accent was softer during the years he worked in London.  I'm probably just used to his but he sounds nothing like his brother in Glasgow or any other Glasgwegian.  I think his accent is still soft.  

When I visit the US nobody mistakes me for anything but a midwesterner except when I forget and use words that no one has heard of or doesn't use.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 13, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> How could anyone confuse an Australian with a Scot? That is just bizarre.



The weirdest one I've heard is that I get asked if I'm Irish!!  I've heard other Americans say that and I can't figure that one out at all!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Because you ersatz.  I love using that word...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Because you ersatz.  I love using that word...



Behave Ralphy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 13, 2015)

I won't because it would be ersatz on my part...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I won't because it would be ersatz on my part...



layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry, do you think that I am getting a form of forum madnesses?


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> The weirdest one I've heard is that I get asked if I'm Irish!!  I've heard other Americans say that and I can't figure that one out at all!



Americans mistook me for English while we were touring but that is more understandable than English confusing a Scot with an Aussie.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 13, 2015)

People mistake me for a famous movie star, but that is understandable...


----------



## oakapple (Apr 13, 2015)

Now and again. People think Mr Oakapple is from Australia, when he is actually a Londoner!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 13, 2015)

First time I heard a South African accent I thought it was Australian! Now I can't figure out why I thought that.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 13, 2015)

Ralphy, re the famous movie star mistaken identity gig. Time to let it go....Lassie has been dead for eons.....just sayin! Lol.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 13, 2015)

Lotsd of people think Cate Blanchett's accent is British - she's Australian.  I don't see mistaking/confusing those two accents as being unusual.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 13, 2015)

London accents and Australian that is not too broad can sound very similar.
I have some trouble separating Canadian accents from some American ones,
 which is understandable because a border is just a line on a map 
and Aussies and Kiwis can sound alike to people who aren't either.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> First time I heard a South African accent I thought it was Australian! Now I can't figure out why I thought that.


Our minister is from South Africa and when he first arrived he sounded like the cricketer Tony Greig. 
After 15 years we've either become very used to him or else we're changing the way he speaks, 
although his wife still sounds quite South African.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 14, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Our minister is from South Africa and when he first arrived he sounded like the cricketer Tony Greig.
> After 15 years we've either become very used to him or else we're changing the way he speaks,
> although his wife still sounds quite South African.



Our son in law is from South Africa, have in laws that are Australian so I hear both often. 

I have trouble telling the difference between Kiwi and Aussie accents.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Was anyone here on the Eons baby boomer forum that went bust?


I was on that forum AM.  Only for a Italo-American group though.  Never went into the other areas.  Did you like it?  Seemed to be a busy forum, was surprised when it closed.  There was another forum that many migrated to...cannot remember what happened to it.  Thankfully, the Italo-American group is now on Facebook.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I was on that forum AM.  Only for a Italo-American group though.  Never went into the other areas.  Did you like it?  Seemed to be a busy forum, was surprised when it closed.  There was another forum that many migrated to...cannot remember what happened to it.  Thankfully, the Italo-American group is now on Facebook.



I did like it and made quite a lot of friends on it.  I was on in 2006(?) when it was new and hadn't worked out the kinks.  Stayed on until it went belly up in I think 2012?  Many of us found each other on FB because someone started an Eons group.  I've met a few of them as well.  One was on the Michigan group with me and then FB and we finally met up on my trip to Michigan last summer. 

The groups I was on at various times were Michigan Friends, Living Abroad and I was a moderator for a while, a couple of politics groups, Buddhist group, photography groups, British group....

Many members were very angry that Eons just stopped showing up one day without warning.  They tried to come back last year but I don't think many bothered to rejoin.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 16, 2015)

I was also still on it when it just dissapeared. I guess I should have explored it more while there. As with most forums, I found myself the oldest one there, so did not feel comfortable.  Did not realize there were such a variety of groups.   I have noticed that I get notices about the Eon group on FB.  
It is so nice to have finally found a forum that has members closer to my age.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I was also still on it when it just dissapeared. I guess I should have explored it more while there. As with most forums, I found myself the oldest one there, so did not feel comfortable.  Did not realize there were such a variety of groups.   I have noticed that I get notices about the Eon group on FB.
> It is so nice to have finally found a forum that has members closer to my age.



Yes, every age is represented here!  There were many good groups on Eons.  I started a group called Scotland, but didn't get very active as most were already in the British group.  

I used to be in a couple of American Expat groups for those in the UK.  I'm still friends with many of them, some I've known since 2002.  One couple we met in 2003 rented our house from us while we lived in Uganda 2007-09.  Can't describe what a relief it was to have someone we trusted looking after our house.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Apr 17, 2015)

I subscribe to a number of golf discussion boards.  For the most part, these remain sport focused and are well-moderated.  One has a "dungeon" that you can ask 'permission' to be part of.  That forun is politics and religion and is nothing but good people making fools of themselves bashing each other.  The golf board I'm most active in will not allow politics or religion.  We are a pretty close "family", with many of us being members there for well over 10 years.  That much discussion, over the years, allows some hint of where folks stand politically.  Since discussion on those type of topics is not allowed, we remain friendly.  Moderators have banned a few participants, over the years.  Whether it be an internet forum or a group of folks getting together at the local Senior Center, you will occasionally be "blessed" with someone who simply cannot play nice.
I helped one current events type discussion board to get started about 6 years ago.  That board turned into nothing but a radical rightwing forum and became intolerant of any dissenting views.  I do belong to one strictly political board, today.  That board is quite evenly split, politically.  I shudder at the name-calling and radical views from both sides.  Yet, many have been members for a number of years and understand their radical differences.  Someone can be called every name in the book in one thread, while in the next the two who were arguing are in agreement on another topic.


----------

